# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 5e/Next >  Any posting of when the next playtest is??

## animewatcha

It's been a while for the cleric and revised species. Has there been any news for the next playtest which I assume is gonna be divine spellcasters given that we recently had cleric

----------


## Psyren

> It's been a while for the cleric and revised species. Has there been any news for the next playtest which I assume is gonna be divine spellcasters given that we recently had cleric


So far they have come out either close to or immediately after the previous survey closed. So I wouldn't expect the next one before January 20th at the earliest.

Note too that they have pushed out the survey deadlines before too.

----------

